# EE NCEES Sample vs. Actual Exam



## FairhopeEE (Jul 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone who has recently taken the EE exam could compare the two in terms of level of difficulty, wording of the problems, types of problems, etc. Thanks.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 19, 2008)

The NCEES sample exam is the closest thing you are going to find to the real thing. I suspect that the sample exam contains actual retired exam questions.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 20, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> The NCEES sample exam is the closest thing you are going to find to the real thing. I suspect that the sample exam contains actual retired exam questions.


Ditto.

The only thing I would warn you about is if you plan on taking the Computer depth section, you need to know more current standards than the one in the NCEES practice exam. The breadth section was very close to the test in terms of difficulty and wording. I can't really speak for the other two depth sections.


----------



## clemente (Jul 21, 2008)

Same as the guys stated above, after u reviewed all the material in the exam from the Reference Manual you definately have to do the practice exam, it is pretty similar to the real exam in the way the questions are asked. b4 taking the real exam you should know how to solve all the questions in the practice exam, this will also boost confidence. theres not that many practice exams out there especially if you want the power afternoon, for the morning sessions theres a couple. I beleive Camara has one and K.Kaiser.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2008)

clemente said:


> K.Kaiser.


Ah, good point! Don't forget to take Dr. Kaiser's practice exam. It is also very similar to the real exam, and it is free. To get the solutions to the exam, just email Dr. Kaiser with your name and location (he keeps stats on who uses his practice exam).

Dr. Kaiser's PE Page


----------



## FairhopeEE (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

I have been trying to find as many problems to work as possible but many in textbooks seem to require more complex computations than those in the NCEES book. I also notice that some of the sample exam problems contain extra information not needed to find the solution, so I assume I can expect the same on the actual exam. I have been trying to review fairly basic concepts and then use my references to help solve the problems, but I find myself taking longer than I want to come up with an answer.

Follow-up questions: during the exam, how did you use your references? A lot, very little, some, etc? Did you have a strategy or did you just dive right in?

BTW, I will be taking the power depth module.

Thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> Thanks, guys.
> I have been trying to find as many problems to work as possible but many in textbooks seem to require more complex computations than those in the NCEES book. I also notice that some of the sample exam problems contain extra information not needed to find the solution, so I assume I can expect the same on the actual exam. I have been trying to review fairly basic concepts and then use my references to help solve the problems, but I find myself taking longer than I want to come up with an answer.
> 
> Follow-up questions: during the exam, how did you use your references? A lot, very little, some, etc? Did you have a strategy or did you just dive right in?
> ...


I used a reference on just about every single question, whether I thought I knew how to do it or not. I felt like I had plenty of time to double check my first reactions. I just started at question #1 and worked my way through #40. I did mark a few for further review at the end if I had time, but ended up not changing my initial answer on any of them.


----------



## bulldog_ee (Jul 27, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> Follow-up questions: during the exam, how did you use your references? A lot, very little, some, etc? Did you have a strategy or did you just dive right in?
> BTW, I will be taking the power depth module.



I took the Power Depth April 08. I can tell you from my experience that everything that has been said about the NCEES Sample Questions is right on. IMO it is the best bang for your buck and makes an extremely handy reference for the Exam.

As for the use of references, for me goes back to the way I studied. Which was not near as much as I would have liked. During my exam prep time life for me was in pure turmoil (i.e. job search, accepting new job three weeks befor the exam and starting the Monday after, pregnant wife, moving, etc.). Fortunately, the Sample problems and my references carried me through (I passed).

For me, many of the sample problems were either spot on, or at least the right type of material. However, there were a few gaps that were not covered in the Sample book. Hence the extensive use of references. I was having to re-learn many things that I could once do with my eyes closed that have now turned into the phrase: "see manufacturer spec".

IMO another great reference for the Morning Session is the FE Study Manual, which you may be able to get your hands on from a local University with student review classes. It has many good quick reference equations for econ, circuits, etc. which are conveniently grouped into easy to find sections, as you may remember.

Good Luck!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Jul 27, 2008)

_IMO another great reference for the Morning Session is the FE Study Manual, which you may be able to get your hands on from a local University with student review classes. It has many good quick reference equations for econ, circuits, etc. which are conveniently grouped into easy to find sections, as you may remember._

Thanks for the info. I went to the NCEES web site and found I could actually download the sections I want of the FE study guide. You're correct, that does looks like a handy reference.

I have worked the sample problems several times, so it's good to know that I can expect the same "flavor" on the real test.

Were there any questions on lighting on your exam? Thanks again!


----------



## bulldog_ee (Jul 28, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> ...download the sections I want...
> Were there any questions on lighting on your exam?


No I did not have the first lighting question on my exam.

When downloading references, just remember that they must comply with the NCEES rules (i.e. bound which may be accomplished with a 3 ring binder). Additonally, they must comply with any rules that your state board may have.


----------



## jproctor6 (Jul 28, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> Follow-up questions: during the exam, how did you use your references? A lot, very little, some, etc? Did you have a strategy or did you just dive right in?



I brought a ton of reference material in with me as do most. It included all sorts of material and practice problems bound in 3 ring binders. I felt like the exercise of compiling, reviewing, and organizing this material was beneficial in preparation but to be honest I used the 3 ring binders very little in the exam.

I too took the Electrical Exam with afternoon Power Depth. Experiences vary of course but I really only used the EERM, the NEC 2005 Handbook, and Grainger's Power Systems Analysis during the actual exam. In retrospect, the Wildi text referred to by others on this board may have been a better reference than the Grainger text for afternoon Power but I passed using Grainger so I can't knock it too badly.

I recommend bringing in as much material as is required to boost your confidence but keep in mind that your time is limited so if you can't find what you're looking for quickly then it's best to guess, mark the question and move on to the next. Come back if you have time.

I just worked the test from start to finish, one problem at a time, in order. Some people find it useful to scan all the problems first and rank them in terms of difficulty but I was afraid I'd eat up too much time doing it that way. Not everyone works the same way so whatever you think is the best strategy for you, then go with it.

I found that I worked problems much faster on exam day and actually had more time to go back and check work at the end than I'd anticipated.

I recommend at some point taking a practice exam (or at least part of one) using a stop watch to teach yourself how much or how little 6 minutes can be.

Good luck.

You'll find a lot of support on this board.


----------

